# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Pork flu hits Pattaya
21 neue Fälle von Schweinegrippe alleine in Pattaya. 
Angesteckt soll man sich in einer Disco haben.

Wenn schon Schulen geschlossen werden, wann verzichtet man auf cash?

----------

Ein mittelständischer Aufzugbauer aus Hösbach soll angeblich die Grippe, aus Pattaya kommend, nach Süddeutschland mitgebracht haben.
Ist aber von behördlicher Seite noch nicht offiziell bestätigt.

----------


## schiene

da weden bestimmt noch ganz andere Sachen aus Pattaya nach Deutschland /Europa eingeschleppt  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ach du Scheisse, Schweinegrippe 





> Ein mittelständischer Aufzugbauer aus Hösbach soll angeblich die Grippe, aus Pattaya kommend, nach Süddeutschland mitgebracht haben.
> Ist aber von behördlicher Seite noch nicht offiziell bestätigt.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...eins ist sicher Schiene, nich von Roberto   :cool:  




> da weden bestimmt noch ganz andere Sachen aus Pattaya nach Deutschland /Europa eingeschleppt

----------

Wenigstens Schüler in den wegen der Grippe geschlossenen Thaischulen, darunter jetzt auch ein Kindergarten in Pathum Thani, freuen sich über Schulfrei.



http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/1 ... lert-level

----------

Zitat:
"_Der Pharmakonzern Novartis meldet die erfolgreiche Entwicklung eines Impfstoffs gegen die Schweinegrippe. Klinische Versuche sind im Juli geplant, wie der Basler Konzern am Freitag mitteilte. Die Massenproduktion im deutschen Marburg könnte im Herbst anlaufen..._"
http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/wirtschaf ... 26135.html

----------

Auf Phuket scheint es jetzt auch los zu gehen.
http://www.phuketgazette.net/news/index.asp?id=7467

----------

In Roy Et werden jetzt 2 Fälle bestätigt.
2 Studentinnen, die beide in den USA waren.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... pe-A-(H1N1)-flu-cases-confirmed-in-Roi-Et

----------

...und der erste Fall in Ratchaburi 
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/06 ... 105043.php

----------


## walter

Kein Wunder das mein Kumpel vor 5 Tagen Flug nach BKK incl. 9 Übernachtungen neben Nana Plaza für 411.- Euro bekommen hat. Gestern ist er abgeflogen.   ::

----------

Von Behördenseite wurden die Vergnügungs-Einrichtungen (_was auch immer dazu gezählt wird_) in Phuket darum gebeten, die Geschäfte für 5 Tage ruhen zu lassen, um die Einrichtungen zu säubern und Spray zu verteilen.
http://www.pattayadailynews.com/shownew ... 0000009473

5 Tage - wird sich doch kein Schwein dran halten.

----------


## walter

Ach Gottl,
mein armer Kumpel.   ::

----------

> Ach Gottl,
> mein armer Kumpel.


Nennst du "ihn" Kumpel?    ::

----------

So macht man das in Thailand:
Das Gesundheitsministerium verlangt von Krankenhäusern nicht mehr mit den Medien über Schweinegrippe-Fälle zu reden.
Angaben über die Anzahl der Erkrankungen und Details über Patienten sollen nicht mehr gemacht werden.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/1 ... ed-on-h1n1

Dafür wird dann die Walking Street in Sin City geschrubbt.

----------

Für Bangkok wurde von der Stadtverwaltung der "Big Cleaning Day" ausgerufen,
der vom 16. - 18.Juni stattfinden soll.
Alle Unternehmen sollen gründlich ihre Einrichtungen säubern.
Bei den Märkten hat man schon begonnen, für die Schulen in BKK ist man gerüstet.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/06 ... 105215.php

----------


## Enrico

Nebenbei: In dem Ort wo wir immer auf den Markt gehen, machen die das immer einmal im Monat. Dieses Jahr war ich das erste mal live dabei. Das war ne Wasserschlacht. Erst aus zwei Feuerwehrautos Unmengen von Wasser durch den Markt gespült, dann alle mit dem Schrupper. Dann wurde überall Chemie verteilt, weiter schruppen. Wieder Wasser in Unmengen. Als Gast hattest kaum ne Möglichkeit dem ganzen in dem Ort auszuweichen, überall knöchelhoch Wasser. Was für Chemie das war, wollt ich dann lieber gar nicht erst wissen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Gibt es eigentlich noch diese T-Shirts in Thailand, mit dem Aufdruck:

*2001 Bomb Alert
2002 SARS
2003 Bird Flu
2004 Tsunami
2005 Earthquake

What's next?
*

So langsam dürfte der Platz für den Aufdruck wohl schon knapp geworden sein...
...oder werden jetzt lange Kleider bedruckt? Da paßt noch was drauf!

----------

> *2001 Bomb Alert
> 2002 SARS
> 2003 Bird Flu
> 2004 Tsunami
> 2005 Earthquake
> 
> What's next?*


*2008 Thai geheiratet.*   :cool:

----------


## walter

> Zitat von Daniel Sun
> 
> *2001 Bomb Alert
> 2002 SARS
> 2003 Bird Flu
> 2004 Tsunami
> 2005 Earthquake
> 
> What's next?*
> ...


Ich ergänze 
2006 Ganze Thai und Teil von Bandscheibe futsch

----------


## Daniel Sun

:: 

Ich meinte jetzt weniger eure persönlichen Schicksalsschläge, als die Tiefschläge für den thailändischen Tourismus.

 ::

----------


## walter

Ach so, glaub i bin bled

2008 Flucht Thaksins Mitte August nach GB

----------


## Daniel Sun

Nee so wird das nix mit den T-Shirts...

*2006 Military Putsch
2007 ???
2008 Airport Siege
2009 Pork Flu*

2007? Was war denn noch gleich 2007 in Thailand LOS?

----------

2007 - Royal Garden, wegen Umbau geschlossen

----------


## walter

2007 Southeast Asian Games

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2007_Southeast_Asian_Games

----------

Es werden heute 95 neue Fälle in Thailand gemeldet, wodurch sich die Gesamtzahl auf 405 erhöht hat.
Davon wären aber 393 Erkrankungen schon wieder geheilt.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/06 ... 105375.php

----------

Das thailändische Gesundheitsministerium will nächste Woche damit beginnen 1 Million Gesichtsmaskten an 834 Krankenhäusern landesweit zu verteilen.



http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/06 ... 105304.php

----------

Die Zahl der Infektionen soll sich auf 518 erhöht haben.
Davon die Hälfte in Bangkok.
http://www.pattayadailynews.com/shownew ... 0000009504

----------

Die Zahl der Infektionen hat sich um 71 auf 589 Fälle, seit dem 28. April, erhöht.
1.195 Menschen mit Schweinegrippe-Symptomen sind unter Beobachtung der Gesundheits-Behörden.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... ase-to-589

----------

Da gibt es Ärzte, welche die Ängste ihrer Patienten ausnutzen wollen und ihnen vormachen, dass sie einen Impfstoff gegen die Schweinegrippe verabreichen könnten.
Ebenso versuchen Krankenhäuser Menschen mit Grippe-Symptomen (unnötiger weise) stationär zu behalten und mit überhöhten Kosten zu behandeln.
Eine weitere Unsitte sind mittlerweile gehäufte "Grippe-Tests", natürlich auch zu völlig überhöhten Preisen.
Die Gesundheits-Behörden warnten diese Ärzte, dass sie ihre Lizenz verlieren könnten und bestraft würden.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/06 ... 105526.php

----------

> Die Gesundheits-Behörden warnten diese Ärzte, dass sie ihre Lizenz verlieren könnten und bestraft würden.


  ::

----------

Die Gesamtzahl der Grippefälle wird heute mit 899 angegeben,
mit 125 neunen bestätigten Erkrankungen. 
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... -on-Tuesda

----------

Heute ist die Zahl auf 1.054 gestiegen.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... se-to-1054

----------

Mittlerweile wurden die ersten beiden Toten der Schweinegrippe in Thailand vermeldet.
http://www.pattayadailynews.com/shownew ... 0000009589

----------


## walter

Glaubt mir, die Schweinegrippe kommt im Herbst als wesentlich härtere Variante zurück. Dann wird geerntet.   ::

----------


## schiene

> Glaubt mir, die Schweinegrippe kommt im Herbst als wesentlich härtere Variante zurück. Dann wird geerntet.


hat sie denn schon ein Visum und den Sprachtest bestanden???  ::

----------

Es gibt den 3. Toten, die gesamt registrierten Fälle steigen auf 1.330.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/06 ... 106265.php

----------

Es wird das 4. Todesopfer der Schweinegrippe vermeldet.
Insgesamt liegen die registrierten Krankheitsfälle aktuell bei 1.473.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... s-now-1473
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... h-fatality

----------

Es hat auch einen 5. Toten heute gegeben.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/07 ... 106467.php

----------


## walter

Der Sensenmann wetzt bereits die Sense.   ::

----------

Walter, Walter, kann es sein, dass Du das Thema nicht so richtig ernst nimmst?   ::

----------

Neuester Stand der Krankheitsfälle insgesamt: *1556*
Jeden Tag 50 - 100 mehr. da ist schon Dynamik drin.

----------


## walter

> Walter, Walter, kann es sein, dass Du das Thema nicht so richtig ernst nimmst?


Der Sensemann steht ja immer so versetzt hinter mir. Ist mir ziemlich unangenehm.

----------

Heute werden 154 neue Fälle gemeldet, womit sich die Gesamtzahl auf 1.760 erhöht.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... fluenza-ca

Thailand hat 600.000 Dosen des (angekündigten) Impfstoffes gegen die Schweinegrippe für September oder Oktober bestellt.
Zuerst sollen Menschen in besonderen Risikogruppen damit behandelt werden.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... N1-vaccine

----------

Es gibt den 6. Toten.
Dr Prasert Thongcharoen, ein bekannter Virologe, schließt nicht aus, dass 1 Million Thais an der Schweinegrippe erkranken könnten.
Gleichzeitig wird die Schwere der Erkrankungen geringer als die saisonalen normalen Grippeerkrankungen angesehen.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/07 ... 106682.php

----------

Heute ist das 7. Opfer an Schweinegrippe gestorben.
134 neue Fälle am Samstag.
http://www.pattayadailynews.com/shownew ... 0000009656

----------

231 neue bekannte Ansteckungen heute.
Total jetzt bei 2.076.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... ses-raisin

Die Neuansteckungen werden täglich auch immer mehr.
Warum ist Thailand so besonders davon betroffen?

----------


## Enrico

> Die Neuansteckungen werden täglich auch immer mehr.
> Warum ist Thailand so besonders davon betroffen?


Meine persönliche Meinung: Nicht jedes wird Schweinegrippe sein...

----------

Mein Gott! Wird hier was auf Panik gemacht! Gibt es wirklich für manche nichts Wichtigeres? Macht doch mal eine Statistik, wie viele Säcke Reis täglich hier umfallen  :: . 
Was sind denn 2000 Erkrankungen bei 60 Mio Einwohnern und 7 Tote??? Auf 30.000 Leute 1 Kranker mit diesen Symptomen. Mit Sicherheit sterben an der "normalen" Grippe ebensoviele Erkrankte, wie an der Mexikanischen Grippe. Ich gehe davon aus, daß Thailand nicht mehr und nicht weniger betroffen ist wie andere Länder mit viel Tourismus. Nur in anderen Ländern macht man nicht so auf Panik. Aber ist für die Regierung natürlich wie ein Geschenk Buddhas, da man damit schön von den wirklichen Problemen hier ablenken kann.
Und selbst bei den gemeldeten Zahlen denke ich genauso wie Enrico.

khunkon

----------

Na ja, als "Panik machen" würde ich das noch nicht bezeichnen.
Und dann gibt es noch diese Aussage
Zitat:
"_...Dr Prasert Thongcharoen, ein bekannter Virologe, schließt nicht aus, dass 1 Million Thais an der Schweinegrippe erkranken könnten...._"
aber auch mit der Einsschränkung
"_...Gleichzeitig wird die Schwere der Erkrankungen geringer als die saisonalen normalen Grippeerkrankungen angesehen..._"

Würde man jetzt die Angelegenheit lascher angehen, und die Zahlen der Erkrankungen würden wirklich 5- oder 6-stellig werden, würde man Thailand (zu Recht) Versäumnisse vorwerfen.

----------

Heute der 8. Tote.
156 Neuansteckungen, 2.428 total.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... s-to-eight

----------

Das 9. Todesopfer wir vermeldet.
http://www.pattayadailynews.com/shownew ... 0000009683

----------


## walter

> Das 9. Todesopfer wir vermeldet.
> http://www.pattayadailynews.com/shownew ... 0000009683


Meine Antwort hatte ich bereits geschrieben.



> Glaubt mir, die Schweinegrippe kommt im Herbst als wesentlich härtere Variante zurück. Dann wird geerntet.

----------

Walter, Du hast doch wohl zu lange in der Gothic-Szene rumgehangen.   ::

----------


## walter

Ja, Gothicszene. Ist doch toll.

----------


## Didi-K

> 


Sehen ja richtig schick aus, die neuen Condos in Pattaya, ganz im Stil der (Schweinegrippe-) Zeit.   :cool:

----------


## walter

> Zitat von walter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sehen ja richtig schick aus, die neuen Condos in Pattaya, ganz im Stil der (Schweinegrippe-) Zeit.


Baukosten sind noch bißchen zu hoch, da hier noch Erdarbeiten dazu kamen.

----------

Und wieder *2 neue Tote*, mittlerweile *11*.
Und *290 neue Fälle* bestätigt, insgesamt *2.714*.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/07 ... 106873.php

Täglich erhöhen sich die Zahl der Toten und der neuen Fälle.
Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass es "wirkliche" Schweinepest-Fälle sind, da Thailand, aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen, viel eher dazu neigen würde, die Zahl der Neuansteckungen und Toten zu verharmlosen und unter den Teppich zu kehren.
Wenn das mit dieser Dynamik so weitergeht, gibt es in 3 Monaten in Thailand kein anderes Thema mehr.

----------

Ein 7-jähriger Junge ist Thailands erster Patient mit Schweinegrippe und gleichzeitig mit der lebensbedrohenden *Meningitis* (Hirnhautentzündung) erkrankt.
"Der Virus hat viele Bereiche seines Gehirns zerstört" sagte Dr Tawee Chotepitayasunon, Leiter des 
Public Health Ministry's influenza academic Teams....
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/07 ... 106848.php

----------

Das thailändische Gesundheitsministerium beabsichtigt alle Nachhilfeschulen und Internet-Cafes für 2 Wochen, als Prävention zur Ausbreitung der Schweinegrippe, landesweit zu schließen.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/07 ... 106891.php

----------


## schiene

und so sieht der Scheinegrippevirus unter dem Mikroskop aus

----------


## Hoschi

Sorry aber wenn ich das Bild Links betrachte Brauchte das haupt bild eigendlich nur eine Zigarrette oder?  ::   ::

----------

*2 neue Tote* bestätigt, mittlerweile *13*.
Und *211 neue Fälle*, insgesamt *2.925*.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/health/ ... s-from-flu

----------

Das thailändische Gesundheitsministerium hat in Bangkok ein Treffen mit Vertretern von Ländern der Asia-Pacific Region eröffnet, Thema Schweinegrippe.
Teilnehmende Länder sind: Thailand, Bhutan, Burma, Indien, Indonesien, Maldiven, Nepal und OstTimor.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... tackle-flu

----------

> Das thailändische Gesundheitsministerium beabsichtigt alle Nachhilfeschulen und Internet-Cafes für 2 Wochen, als Prävention zur Ausbreitung der Schweinegrippe, landesweit zu schließen.


Das Kabinet hat sich dem Vorschlag des Gesundheitsministeriums angeschlossen und eine Schliessung vom 13. - 28. Juli angeordnet.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/07 ... 106954.php

----------

Der 15. Todesfall wird gemeldet.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... 5th-victim

Das Bildungsministerium läßt 1.232 Nachhilfeschulen und 1.078 Sparchschulen vom 13. - 28. Juli schließen.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... 10-schools

Der Gesundheitsminister Witthaya Kaewpar will nicht zurücktreten.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... ot-to-quit

----------

Es werden 146 Neuansteckungen heute gemeldet,
womit die 3.000er-Marke überschritten wurde.
Stand sind 3.078 seit dem 28.April diesen Jahres.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/1 ... rpass-3000

----------

Es hat heute bisher 157 neue Ansteckungen gegeben, insgesamt 3.228.
6 Patienten wären noch in einem kritischen Zustand.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/1 ... se-to-3228

Das Gesundheitsministerium mutmaßt, dass bis zu 30 Millionen Thais an der Schweinegrippe erkranken könnten, mit bis zu 1.200 Toten.
Von denen, die den Virus hätten, würden aber nur 30.000 bis 120.000 ernsthafte Symtome zeigen, die in einem Krankenhaus behandelt werden müssten.
Man nimmt an, dass die Pandemie 1 - 3 Jahre dauern könnte.
Es wird vor dem Aufenthalt in größeren Menschenansammlungen gewarnt.
Sollte die Ansteckungsquote 2 % der Bevölkerung erreichen, wäre eine Schließung der Grenzen Thailands nicht ausgeschlossen.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/2 ... die-of-flu

----------

Der *17.Todesfall* wird Sonntag Morgen gemeldet,
*209 Neuinfektionen*, insgesamt *3.555*.
2 Millionen Thais in Risikogruppen sollen per Brief und SMS über die Grippe aufgeklärt werden.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/1 ... -new-cases

----------

Und der *18.Todesfall* heute.
In meiner zweiten Heimat Nakhon Si Thammarat.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... h-reported

----------

Nur mal eine paar Fragen an Monta: 
Sag mal, träumst du schon von der Schweinegrippe?
Bist du ein Thai? (Weiß natürlich, daß du es nicht bist!) Nach deinen Posts hier könntest du auch als Thai durchgehen. Die lassen sich mit solchen Meldungen auch von wirklich akuten und wichtigen Dingen ablenken.
Hast du dir schon mal alle deine Zahlen hier genau angesehen und ins Verhältnis zur Bevölkerung und zu weiteren Sterberaten gesetzt?
Und dich schon mal gefragt, warum solche Horrormeldungen aus den anderen asiatischen Staaten kaum oder gar nicht zu finden sind?
............

khunkon

----------


## Hua Hin

Also ich kann nur sagen, ich war heute im Krankenhaus und da trug
praktische Krankenschwester und Arzt so nen Mundschutz.

Gruss Alex

----------

> ...Die lassen sich mit solchen Meldungen auch von wirklich akuten und wichtigen Dingen ablenken...


Deine Sicht, dass mit der Schweinegrippe übertrieben wird, um vom sonstigen politischen Geschehen abzulenken, könnte richtig sein, aber auch völlig falsch.
Gefragt hatte ich schon in diesem Fred nach Zahlen aus umliegenden Ländern. @Khunkon, hast Du denn welche, oder einen Link?
Ich selber vermute, dass die Zahlen der Erkrankungen und Toten der Schweinegrippe in Thailand in Wirklichkeit bedeutend höher liegen, dass vorsätzlich diese Zahlen von den Offiziellen nach unten gelogen werden.

----------

*3 neue Tote* bestätigt, mittlerweile *21*.
Und *329* neue Fälle, insgesamt *3.883*.

----------

> @Khunkon, hast Du denn welche, oder einen Link?


Sorry, habe ich nicht. Ich schließe daraus, daß diese ganze Geschichte hier in Thailand aus für mich durchsichtigen Motiven aufgebauscht wird. Deshalb glaube ich auch nicht, daß die Zahlen nach* unten* verbogen sind. Allerdings ist das jetzt Spekulation. Es ist ja nicht nur so, daß aus den Nachbarländern keine Hektik zu verzeichnen ist. Auch aus europäischen Ländern gibt es keine Alarmmeldungen. Und das sollte jedem zu denken geben, denn wenn, dann breitet sie sich überall aus, besonders auch in Ländern mit hohem Reiseaufkommen, wozu ich Europa und USA auch zähle. Und hier gibt es eher keine offiziellen Verbiegungen.
Ergo: Ruhe bewahren! Diese Meldungen aus Thailand sind absolut unwichtig und uninteressant - weil überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig.

khunkon

----------

@khunkon, lebst Du in Thailand?

----------

> @khunkon, lebst Du in Thailand?


Ja.

khunkon

----------

*3 neue Tote* bestätigt, mittlerweile *24*.
Und *176 neue Fälle*, insgesamt *4,057*.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... aths-at-24

----------

Die Schweinegrippe hätte keine Einfluss auf den Tourismus, sagte der Minister für Tourismus und Sport *Chumpol Silpa-archa* heute.
Die Zahl der ankommenden Touristen würde ständig steigen.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... rt-tourism

Hat der Blindenhund zur Zeit frei?
Wie kommt diese Pappnase zu diesen "Erkenntnissen"?
Noch vor wenigen Tagen konnte man lesen, dass es besonders in den Destinationen Kho Samui, Phuket und BKK Einbrüche um 50 % gegeben hat. Natürlich nicht nur mit der Schweinegrippe begründet.

----------

Die Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) schätzt die Pandemie jetzt als nicht mehr zu stoppen ein.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/07 ... 107382.php
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/health/ ... nstoppable

----------

Die *Bangkok Metropolitan Administration* gibt bekannt, dass alle 435 bangkoker Schulen von morgen an bis kommenden Montag geschlossen werden.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... arting-Wed

Es wurde auch schon eine Schließung aller Schulen landesweit bis zu 4 Wochen diskutiert.

----------

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/health/ ... vades-city

----------

Es werden *412 neue Ansteckungen* vermeldet, insgesamt jetzt *4.469*.
Davon würden *4.021* Fälle als geheilt angegeben.
Die Todesrate liegt bisher unverändert bei* 24*.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... s-reported

----------

648 Schulen und Einrichtungen der Bangkok Metropolitan Administration (BMA) wurden ab heute (bis Montag) geschlossen, um Reinigungs- und Desinfizierungsmaßnahmen durchführen zu können.
BMA plant 2 Millionen Gesichtsmasken für die Bewohner Bangkoks aus zu geben.
Schulen des Erziehungsministeriums in Bangkok und landesweit sind aber noch geöffnet.
Das Kabinet ist dagegen, alle Schulen landesweit temporär schließen und ist deshalb vom Alleingang der bangkoker Verwaltung nicht angetan.
Vielmehr würde man auf ein verkürztes Schulsemester setzen. 

PM Abhisit Vejjajiva glaubt nicht daran, dass durch Schließung der Schulen die Schweinegrippe eingedämmt würde. 
Vielmehr würden die Kids, bei geschlossenen Schulen, an anderen Orten mit erhöhter Ansteckungsgefahr, wie Online-Shops und Shopping-Mals rumhängen.
Eine landesweite Schließung von Schulen und öffentlichen Treffpunkten wollte Abhisit für die Zukunft aber nicht ausschließen. Überreaktionen sollten aber nicht stattfinden, sie würden mehr schaden, als nutzen.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/2 ... o-halt-flu

----------

Das Gesundheitsministerium will nicht mehr wie bisher, die Zahlen der Neuansteckungen und Todesfälle täglich aktualisieren, sondern nur noch 1 x wöchentlich, mittwochs.
http://www.moph.go.th
Als Grund wird angegeben, dass man "Verwirrungen vermeiden" will.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/health/ ... u-scrapped

----------



----------

Der stellvertretende Ministerpräsident *Sanan Kachornprasart*, Vorstitzender des _nationalen Kommitees zur Verhinderung der Ausbreitung der A(H1N1) Grippe_, räumte heute ein, dass die Regierung nicht imstande ist, eine Weiterverbreitung der Schweinegrippe zu verhindern.
"_Eine Kontrolle ist unmöglich, es ist Angelegenheit eines jeden einzelnen, sich selbst zu schützen. Politiker sind nicht dafür verantwortlich zu machen, weil wir das Beste was wir konnten getan haben_."
Bisher wurden ca. *4.500* Fälle von Schweinegrippe registriert und mittlerweile *26 Todesfälle*.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... nstoppable

----------


## walter

Bin immer noch am überlegen, ob ich meine Tochter der Ärztin für die Erprobung des neuen Medikaments zur Verfügung stellen soll.   ::

----------


## Mr Mo

hm...hab da grad was gelesen was mich stutzig macht.
http://www.np-coburg.de/nachrichten/...art2396,979749

ich kopiers hier mal rein



> Kronach -  Kronach - Landrat Oswald Marr wollte keine Zeit verlieren. Am Donnerstag war seiner Behörde der positive H1N1-Fall einer Kronacher Mallorca-Touristin bestätigt worden (siehe MEHR ZUM THEMA), schon am Freitagmorgen wandte sich Marr an die Medien.
> 
> Das klare Signal dabei: Dass die so genannte Schweinegrippe in Kronach angekommen ist, muss niemandem Sorgen bereiten. Der betroffenen Patientin nicht, weil sie lediglich "leichte bis mittelmäßige Krankheitssymptome" aufweist, und der Bevölkerung ebenfalls nicht, weil Mediziner und Behörden umgehend alle notwendigen Vorsichtsmaßnahmen eingeleitet haben. Auch die beiden Personen, bei denen die Neue Grippe ebenfalls vermutet wird, hat das Gesundheitsamt unter permanenter Beobachtung.
> 
> Wie dessen Leiter Dr. Thomas Meister ausführte, habe die behandelnde Ärztin die Symptome der "Neuen Influenza A/H1N1" erkannt und die Behörden verständigt. So konnte das Umfeld der betroffenen Kronacherin schnell identifiziert und die Gefahr einer Verbreitung des Virus damit erheblich reduziert werden. Nicht nur aus diesem Grund dürfe man den ersten bestätigten Fall im Landkreis nicht dramatisieren, sagte er. Denn bislang gebe es weltweit erst rund 1000 Fälle der Influenza. Zwar müsse man dennoch aufmerksam sein, "aber Panikmache darf man nicht betreiben", so Meister. ck


1000 Fälle weltweit ?

----------


## walter

Man darf ja nicht nach dem Gefühl gehen, denn da habe ich ein ungutes. Mag sein daß die Berichterstattung zusätzlich nervös macht.

Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung meine Tochter mit dem bereits vorhandenen Impfstoff mit in die Erprobungsphase einzubeziehen. Meine Kinderärztin hat mir das angeboten.

Stell mir nur ein Horrorszenario vor. Die Pandemie tritt ein. Ancheinend ist nur für 25 Millionen Menschen in der BRD der Impfstoff da. Da wäre das Renten- und ALG-Problem mit einem Schlag erledigt. Habe in der Blöd gelesen, daß die Renter als letzte mit dem Impfstoff versorgt werden.

----------

Zitat:
"*Experte warnt vor Viren-Hysterie*
Der britische Forscher Tom Jefferson hält die Gefahr durch Grippeviren für "systematisch überschätzt". Er hat zahlreiche Studien zum Thema Influenza ausgewertet - und beklagt im Gespräch mit dem SPIEGEL, dass mit der Grippe-Angst nicht zuletzt Geld verdient werden soll...."
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mens ... 14,00.html

----------

In Singapore gibt es den ersten Toten durch die Schweinegrippe.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... ated-death

----------


## Greenhorn

> Die Schweinegrippe hätte keine Einfluss auf den Tourismus, sagte der Minister für Tourismus und Sport *Chumpol Silpa-archa* heute.
> Die Zahl der ankommenden Touristen würde ständig steigen.
> http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... rt-tourism
> 
> Hat der Blindenhund zur Zeit frei?
> Wie kommt diese Pappnase zu diesen "Erkenntnissen"?
> Noch vor wenigen Tagen konnte man lesen, dass es besonders in den Destinationen Kho Samui, Phuket und BKK Einbrüche um 50 % gegeben hat. Natürlich nicht nur mit der Schweinegrippe begründet.


Monta, das sind die Worte eines Politikers! Nach dem man nur noch 15 Tage (frueher 30) bei einem Visa-run bekommt, ist tatsaechlich die Zahl der "*ankommenden*" Touristen gestiegen. Das hat nichts mit der Anzahl der Uebernachtungen zu tun.
Der am meisten zu lesende Werbeslogan (in vielen Sprachen)  in den Bars von Phuket ist "zu verkaufen".

Trotzdem glaube ich, der anfangs befuerchtete heftige Krankheitsverlauf von *Kai watt yai* ist nicht so eingetroffen.
Die Aerzte raten hier lediglich an, bei Fieber umgehend zur Untersuchung zu gehen. Behandelt wird mit dem normalen Mittel (gibt's in der "Tausender-Daose") welches die Vermehrung von Grippe-Viren verhindert.
Glaube mit einer guten Gesundheit, wird man dies locker ueberstehen. 

Bei der Einreise nach Burma und der Rueckreise nach Thailand, werden in Burma nach und in Thailand vor der Passkontrolle Gesundheits-checks durchgefuehrt. Dieser besteht aus einer Fiebermessung mit einem digitalen Thermometer im Ohr. Es macht dabei keiner den Eindruck, damit zu rechnen, einen Krankheitsfall aufzudecken.

Es ist alles im allem eher eine Aktion zur Beruhigung der Touristen.

----------

> Das Gesundheitsministerium will nicht mehr wie bisher, die Zahlen der Neuansteckungen und Todesfälle täglich aktualisieren, sondern nur noch 1 x wöchentlich, mittwochs...


Die Menschen in Thailand hätten die Information aber lieber weiterhin täglich.
Zumindest, wenn es nach einer Umfrage geht, in der sich 90 % der Befragten dafür aussprachen.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... nfo-on-flu

----------

Zitat:
"_Fluglinien wollen hustende Passagiere nicht mehr an Bord lassen
Zwei große britische Fluglinien wollen verhindern, dass Passagiere mit Schweinegrippe an Bord gelangen - und von Reisenden mit Krankheitssymptomen künftig ärztliche Bescheinigungen fordern. Mediziner halten das für "absoluten Unsinn"...
...Wer über Schnupfen, Husten oder Kopfschmerzen klagt, braucht eine Bescheinigung: Aus Angst vor Ansteckung an Bord wollen die Fluglinien British Airways und Virgin Atlantic von erkrankten Passagieren künftig ärztliche Nachweise fordern, dass sie nicht mit Schweinegrippe infiziert sind. Ohne einen solchen Nachweis könnten sie künftig am Check-in gehindert werden, berichtet die britische Zeitung "The Times"..._"
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/0,1 ... 34,00.html

----------

Die wöchentlichen neuen Zahlen liegen vor:
Die Zahl der Toten ist (in 1 Woche!) um 20 auf *44* gestiegen.
Die Gesamtzahl der Erkrankungen um ca. 2.300 Fälle auf* 6.776* gestiegen.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/1 ... 6-infected

----------


## schiene

In England ist es viel schlimmer.Laut dem engl.Gesundheitsminesterium ist die Anzahl der neu infizierten auf *100.000*angestiegen.Davon 840 akute Fälle wovon sich 63 auf einer Intensivstation befinden.

----------


## jojo

Mag ja sein, dass es in England wesentlich mehr infizierte gibt.

Das beunruhende an der Situation in Thailand, ist die hohe Quote der tödlichen Fälle.

----------


## schiene

> Mag ja sein, dass es in England wesentlich mehr infizierte gibt.
> 
> Das beunruhende an der Situation in Thailand, ist die hohe Quote der tödlichen Fälle.


vermutlich liegt es an den Leuten selbst welche wegen einer Grippe nicht zum Arzt gehen und erst nach dem Tod die Todesursache festgestellt wird!?

----------


## jojo

> Zitat von jojo
> 
> ....vermutlich liegt es an den Leuten selbst welche wegen einer Grippe nicht zum Arzt gehen und erst nach dem Tod die Todesursache festgestellt wird!?


Ja, da kann man herumrätseln. 

Dass die thailändischen Kliniken und Krankenhäuser schlechter aufgestellt sind als z.B. in Nordwest-, Nordost-, und Südosteuropa glaube ich eigentlich auch nicht.

Aber die hohe Rate an Sterbefällen in Thailand bleibt für mich unerklerbar.

----------


## schiene

Letzten Freitag kam (mit Vorankündigung)in Somlaks Dorf ein Sanitätswagen und jeder bekam eine kostenlose Spritze gegen die Schweinegrippe.Darüber wurde eine Liste geführt wer geimpft wurde.Leute die nicht kamen oder kommen konten wurden aufgefordert sich beim Dorfarzt zu melden und sich da nachträglich spritzen zu lassen.

----------


## schiene

In einem anderen Forum teilte mir ein Member mit:


@schiene

"Diese Impfung ist nicht direkt gegen Schweinegrippe.
In der BKK-Post wurde angekündigt, dass die Leute sich jetzt vorab gegen die 'normale' Influenza impfen lassen sollen.
Interessanterweise enthält der Impfstoff 2009, wie auch der von 2008 und 2007 bereits A H1N1 sowie B H3N2 Antikörper und bietet evtl. sogar einen gewissen Schutz.

Die WHO sagt dass der neue Impfstoff nicht ausreichend getestet werden kann und deswegen eventuelle Nebenwirkungen genau beobachtet werden müssen.....

Zitat:Since new technologies are involved in the production of some pandemic vaccines, which have not yet been extensively evaluated for their safety in certain population groups, it is very important to implement post-marketing surveillance of the highest possible quality. In addition, rapid sharing of the results of immunogenicity and post-marketing safety and effectiveness studies among the international community will be essential for allowing countries to make necessary adjustments to their vaccination policies."

----------

Ein "wirkliches" Impfserum gegen die Schweinegrippe wird erst für September / Oktober erwartet.

----------

Die Zahl der Todesopfer der Schweinegrippe ist in 1 Woche um 50 % auf *66* gestiegen.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/07 ... 108483.php

----------

Die WHO gibt folgende Zahlen weltweit am Montag an:
*816 Todesopfer*, davon *707* im amerikanischen Raum.
Gefolgt von *74* Todesfällen im Asian-Pacific-Raum.
In Europa wurden *34* Todesfälle gezählt.
Weltweit wurden *134.503 Infektionen* registriert.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... oll-at-816

----------

Neue Zahlen für Thailand liegen vor.
*65* Todesfälle und *8.877* Infektionen.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/07 ... 108611.php

----------


## Greenhorn

Die thailaendische Regierung hat ueberall ein neues Informationsblatt aufhaengen lassen.
Da ist nur die Rede von "Haende waschen", betroffene Kranke sollen "dieses Filter-Papier vorm Mund tragen" und andere einfache Massnahmen zur Einschraenkung der Ausbreitung der Grippe. 
Es ist Nichts von Angst oder Hysterie  zu spueren.
Ich denke, wir sollten uns als serioeses Forum diesem Tenor anschliessen!
Die ungepruefte Weitergabe von Daten der Nation oder ganz und gar von "mein schoenes Thailand" halte ich nicht fuer nicht sehr foerderlich fuer den Geburtsort unserer Frauen, fuer unseren eigenen Wohnort, den Wohnort unserer Kinder oder einfach nur fuer das Ziel unseres naechsten Urlaubes.
Ich sage nicht, es gaebe an diesem Lande nichts zu kritisieren, aber das mit der Schweinegrippe ist echt durch!
Klar sterben in einem Land mit ca 1.000.000 AIDS infizierten auch viele Menschen an der Schweine-Grippe! Auch viele Alte mit schlechter Konstitution werden von einer solchen oder jeder anderen Krankheit mit hohem Fieber hingerafft.
In Thailand sterben *taeglich* etwa 2500 Menschen. Somit sind die Zahlen der bisherigen Todesfaelle, die der Schweingrippe zu geordnet werden, absolut *nicht* Panik erregend.
Dies spiegelt sich bis jetzt auch weltweit so wieder.
Mich aergert nur, dass ich nicht rechtzeitig die richtigen Aktien gekauft habe.  ::

----------

> ...Somit sind die Zahlen der bisherigen Todesfaelle, die der Schweingrippe zu geordnet werden, absolut *nicht* Panik erregend...


Behauptet ja auch niemand.
Wobei man die Tendenz, auch weltweit, nicht aus den Augen lassen sollte.
In Thailand kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Zahlen nicht nach oben geschönt sind, eher im Gegenteil.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Da ist nur die Rede von "Haende waschen", betroffene Kranke sollen "dieses Filter-Papier vorm Mund tragen" und andere einfache Massnahmen zur Einschraenkung der Ausbreitung der Grippe.


Wohl auch die einzigen Maßnahmen die helfen können - einfache Hygiene Maßnahmen.

----------

> Ich denke, wir sollten uns als serioeses Forum diesem Tenor anschliessen!
> Die ungepruefte Weitergabe von Daten der Nation oder ganz und gar von "mein schoenes Thailand" halte ich nicht fuer nicht sehr foerderlich


  ::     Du willst doch nicht etwa dem Monta sein derzeitiges Lieblingsthema bzw. -spielzeug wegnehmen???  ::  

khunkon

----------

> ...Du willst doch nicht etwa dem Monta sein derzeitiges Lieblingsthema bzw. -spielzeug wegnehmen???


Ich bin da leidenschaftslos.
Da ich regelmäßig Zeitung lese, bin ich immer selber informiert. Für mich reicht das also.
Wenn Informationen über die Schweinegrippe nicht unbedingt interessieren, würde ich bei dem Thema ausnahmsweise nicht aufdringlich sein.
Mein Lieblingsthema ist übrigens ein anderes.

----------

Zitat:
_"Impfstart könnte sich bis zum November verzögern
Eine flächendeckende Impfung gegen das H1N1-Virus kann frühestens Mitte November beginnen, glaubt ein Würzburger Mikrobiologe. Erst dann seien die notwendigen Studien abgeschlossen. Pharmakonzerne sind ohnehin skeptisch, ob sie den Impfstoff schon Ende September ausliefern können...."_
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mens ... 21,00.html

----------

In *Taiwan* wird das erste Todesopfer der Schweinegrippe vermeldet.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... -swine-flu

----------


## Daniel Sun

Es bleibt auch noch abzuwarten, ob sich das H1N1 Virus, bis zum Herbst nicht weiter verändert hat, so dass der Impfstoff überhaupt wirksam ist.

----------


## schiene

die größte Bedrohung für die Menscheit sind die Menschen selbst!!

----------


## Met Prik

> die größte Bedrohung für die Menscheit sind die Menschen selbst!!


Das ist doch mal eine treffende Aussage   ::

----------

In der Apotheker-Zeitung gelesen?

----------


## schiene

> In der Apotheker-Zeitung gelesen?



nö,viel mir eben so ein!!vielleicht hab ichs mal anderorts irgenwo gehört???
Aber sicher steckt da viel Wahrheit dahinter.

----------


## Greenhorn

*20.000 Tote alleine in Deutschland*
55 Tote/Tag , 1643 Todesfaelle im Monat.
Ich werde meinen thailaendischen Freunden abraten in Deutschland Urlaub zu machen!!!  ::  

Das sind die Zahlen der normalen, jaehrlichen Grippe!

Seht euch mal diesen Bericht an:
http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/schweinegrippe206.html

Ist zwar schon etwas aelter, aber fachlich sehr gut und in den Grundaussagen immer noch richtig.
Sehr gut finde ich auch die Aussage zur Grippewelle von 1918.

Vergleichbare Mittel zu Oseltamiviv (Tamiflu) und Zanamivir (Relenza) gibt es in Thailand zu genuege. Alles in der 500-er oder 1.000-er-Dose. Diese Mittel verhindern eine Vermehrung der Viren (allgemein) und wird unmittelbar nach Diagnose der Krankheit verabreicht. Eine "vorsorgliche" , unkontrollierte Einnahme ist bloedsinnig bis gesundheitschaedigend.

Die Ganzen bisher noch nicht vorhandenen *Impfungen* werden gegen *den* Virus sein., so wie er bis jetzt (heute)  bekannt ist. Die Entwicklungen der naechsten Wochen werden dadurch nicht abgedeckt.
Letztenendes ist dies wie bei der jaehrlichen Grippeimpfung, hier gibt es ein Cocktail der wahrscheinlichsten anstuermenden Viren. Kann natuerlich nur das drin sein, was bis zur naechsten Impfung bekannt/vorhanden ist.

Der Krankheitsverlauf, auch ein unbehandelter, ist *offensichtlich* bei der Schweinegrippe nicht so heftig wie bei vielen anderen Grippe-Arten oder ganz und gar bei der Vogelgrippe. Richtig ist, wie bei den meisten Grippe-Arten, kann der (Schweine-) Virus von Mensch zu Mensch uebertragen werden.

Die Erkrankten in Thailand werden dazu angehalten, diese Mund/Nasen-Masken (weisser Papierfilter) zu tragen. Habe noch nicht gesehen, dass man einen Bogen um diese Menschen macht.

Mein Sohn (4) hatte vor einer Woche erhoehte Temperatur, roetliche Augen und war verschnupft.
 Ganz normale Grippe, die auch entsprechend behandelt wurde.

Ich glaube, abgesehen von Risikogruppen mit gesundheitlicher Einschraenkung, wird die fruehzeitig behandelte Schweinegrippe keine ernsthafte Gefahr fuer die Menschheit darstellen.

Wenn man mal die Zahl von ganz oben hochrechnet (ohne Beruecksichtigung des vergleichbar hohen Standards in Deutschland), sterben weltweit etwa *10.000.000* Menschen an Grippe.

Habe mir jetzt trotzdem noch ein paar Aktien/ Fonds gekauft.

----------

Aus dem Interview von *tagesschau.de* mit dem Virologen Prof. *Detlev H. Krüger*:

*Prof. Krüger*: _…aber trotzdem sollte man nicht in Panik verfallen. Nur zum Vergleich: Im Schnitt sterben in Deutschland pro Jahr bis zu 20.000 Menschen an der "normalen" jährlichen Grippe. An der Schweinegrippe sind gegenwärtig nur einige Dutzend verstorben. Wenn man das ins Verhältnis setzt, ist es wirklich unverständlich, warum jetzt eine so große Aufregung herrscht._

*tagesschau.de*: _Die Gefahr wird also überschätzt?_

*Prof.Krüge*r: _Es gibt schon ein Problem. Man kann bei einem neuen Erreger einfach erst mal nicht richtig einschätzen, wie gefährlich er tatsächlich ist oder bei seiner Ausbreitung noch werden wird. Da kann natürlich schon eine ganz neue Gefahr dahinterstecken._

----------

Neue Zahlen, Stand *4. August*:
Erkrankungen *10.045*
Tote *81*

----------

Zitat:
_"2,8 Millionen Schüler und 192.000 Lehrer wären davon betroffen: Das nordrhein-westfälische Gesundheitsministerium entscheidet heute über eine mögliche Verlängerung der Sommerferien wegen der Schweinegrippe. Der Düsseldorfer Gesundheitsminister Karl-Josef Laumann will in einer Pressekonferenz in Düsseldorf über das Ergebnis von Beratungen eines extra eingesetzten Expertengremiums informieren. Regulär beginnt das neue Schuljahr im bevölkerungsreichsten Bundesland am Montag, 17. August. Nordrhein-Westfalen erwägt bisher als einziges Bundesland eine Verlängerung der Sommerferien. Nach den aktuellen Zahlen des Robert-Koch-Instituts sind in Nordrhein-Westfalen 3.583 Menschen mit der Schweinegrippe infiziert und damit so viele wie in keinem anderen Bundesland. Deutschlandweit sind es 9.770 Menschen"_
http://www.stern.de/grippe/aktuelles/ne ... 08280.html

----------


## Daniel Sun

Es wird keien längeren Sommerferien in NRW geben. Und das ist auch gut so!!!

_Keine längeren Ferien in NRW

Düsseldorf (dpa) - Die Sommerferien in Nordrhein-Westfalen werden nicht wegen der Schweinegrippe verlängert. Das hat das Düsseldorfer Gesundheitsministerium nach Beratungen mit einer Expertenkommission entschieden. Damit beginnt das neue Schuljahr für die 2,8 Millionen Schüler und 192 000 Lehrer in Nordrhein-Westfalen planmäßig am nächsten Montag. Eine Verlängerung der Sommerferien war als Mittel zur Eindämmung der Epidemie diskutiert worden._

Quelle

----------

Zitat
_"...Die Sommerferien in Nordrhein-Westfalen werden nicht wegen der Schweinegrippe verlängert..."_

Da wird sich mein Sohn aber nicht gerade freuen.
Ob das eine gute Entscheidung war, wird sich zeigen. Ich glaube nicht.

----------

Das thailändische Gesundheitsministerium vermeldet *16* neue Todesfälle der Schweinegrippe, Stand jetzt *97*, gegenüber *81* vor einer Woche.
Es wird aber jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass sich die Sterberate über die nächsten Wochen verlangsamen wird.
Dennoch steigt die Zahl der Ansteckungen momentan noch bei Farmern und Fabrikarbeitern.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/health/ ... s-from-flu

----------


## Greenhorn

Laufen immer mehr Menschen mit dem Mundschutz 'rum. Ist nicht mehr zu erkennen, ob es infizierte Menschen sind, die andere schuetzen wollen oder ob es "gesunde" sind, die sich vor einer Ansteckung schuetzen wollen. 
In Krankenhaeusern laufen nur noch ganz wenige ohne diese Maske rum.
Gibt sie jetzt auch schon in bunt, grell farbig oder mit netten Muster drauf.


Nur die Kinder brauchen scheinbar keine?!?

----------


## Met Prik

> Zitat:
> _ Deutschlandweit sind es 9.770 Menschen"_
> http://www.stern.de/grippe/aktuelles/ne ... 08280.html


Das sind ja fast genau so viele wie in Thailand. 

Was sagst du dazu, Monta? Du meintest ja zuerst in Thailand waeren es unnatuerlich viele Faelle von Schweinegrippe, aber jetzt bei den Zahlen aus Deutschland ...

----------

> ...Was sagst du dazu, Monta? Du meintest ja zuerst in Thailand waeren es unnatuerlich viele Faelle von Schweinegrippe, aber jetzt bei den Zahlen aus Deutschland ...


Die letzten Zahlen liegen mir nicht vor, sie waren in Thailand aber schon höher als in Deutschland.
Die Relation der Einwohnerzahlen muss man aber auch sehen. Thailand ca. 65 Millionen, Deutschland ca. 85 Millionen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Dann muß darf man aber auch den allgemeinen Hygienestandard, der in Deutschland natürlich deutlich höher ist, nicht außer betracht lassen.

----------


## walter

..... aber auch die Reisefreudigkeit der deutschen Singles.   ::

----------


## jojo

> ..... aber auch die Reisefreudigkeit der deutschen Singles.


Ich glaube, die Reisefreudigkeit in Thailand ist wesentlich grösser als in Deutschland.

----------

Die Zahl der Ansteckungen mit der Schweinegrippe in Thailand soll *1 Million* (im Zeitraum der letzten 4 Monate) überschritten haben, gab der Gesundheitsminister heute an.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... llion-mark

----------


## Greenhorn

Weltweit stellt man sich auf eine zweite Grippewelle ein. Da der Virus sich noch nicht veraendert hat, koennen die die neuen Impfstoffe eingesetzt werden.

(Aktien kaufen, kaufen, kaufen.)

----------

Nach offizieller Mitteilung hat es im Zeitraum der letzten Woche keine weiteren Todesfälle der Schweinegrippe gegeben.
Die Zahl der Toten stagniert bei 165.
Insgesamt sollen 5 Millionen Infektionen landesweit verzeichnet worden sein.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... -past-week

----------


## isaanfan

> Nach offizieller Mitteilung hat es im Zeitraum der letzten Woche keine weiteren Todesfälle der Schweinegrippe gegeben.
> Die Zahl der Toten stagniert bei 165.


Sooo'n Mist aber auch! Ist überhaupt nicht mehr spannend!

Gebt dem Monta doch mal ein paar neue so spannende Themen zu denen er schreiben kann.  ::   ::   ::  

isaanfan

----------


## Enrico

Isaanfan, bring selber Thainews. Erst dann darfste meckern  ::

----------

Nicht einfach, es allen recht zu machen.
Ist aber auch nicht vorrangig für mich.

----------


## walter

Inzwischen gibts das erste deutsche Todesopfer.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...in Deutschland auch

----------


## Greenhorn

Thailand ist auf die naechste Welle vorbereitet!
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009...l_30115753.php
Ohne Panikmache und Impfung.
 ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich denke ernsthaft über eine Impfung nach....außer mir noch jemand?

----------


## Enrico

Nachdem ich nun mehrere Ärzte gefragt habe, werden wir die Kleine gegen normale Grippe und Schweinegrippe impfen, uns nur gegen die Normale.

----------

> Ich denke ernsthaft über eine Impfung nach....außer mir noch jemand?


Hab ich schon länger vor. Aber finde erst einmal eine Praxis, wo man die Impfung bekommt, wenn man nicht stundenlang beim Gesundheitsamt Schlange stehen will.
Der Impfstoff ist auch noch lange nicht überall ausgeliefert - 2 Wochen Wartezeit.
Mit anderen Worten: Schlampig organisiert.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Das ist richig Monta, aber ich war gestern beim Gesundheitsamt und dort ist es relativ unproblematisch. Die vergeben Termine im Stundentakt, so  dass sich die Wartezeit begrenzt. Hauptsache, die benutzen nicht so eine Art Gruppenspritze!   ::

----------


## schiene

Ich habe mich noch nie und werde mich auch diesmal nicht impfen lassen.

----------

> Ich habe mich noch nie und werde mich auch diesmal nicht impfen lassen.


Bei dem Permanentlevel reinen Alkohols brennt ja auch nichts an.   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Ab heute werden wieder alle Kinder beim Betreten der Schule einer Fiebermessung unterzogen. Geht Ratz-Fatz mit so einem digitalen Teil , kurz die Stirn angepeilt und schon fertig. Dadurch kann fruehzeitig eine Behandlung eingeleitet werden.

----------

Mein Sohn kam heute frühzeitig aus der Schule. Irgend was grippiges. Müssen wir beobachten.
In seiner Klasse sind 60 % krank.

----------


## walter

Ich laß mich nicht impfen.   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wir haben morgenfrüh einen Impftermin

----------


## schiene

Was und ob es der Wahrheit entspricht kann ich nicht sagen!!

Heute meldete sich bei uns auf Arbeit im Intranet diese Dame zu Wort:

"Betreff: Schweinegrippe-Impfung bzw.
Impfverstärker und deren Folgen
Wer es noch nicht weiß:
Die beiden Impfstoffe gegen die so genannte Schweinegrippe *Pandemrix® und Focetria®,* enthalten als Adjuvans (Impfverstärker ) *Squalen*.
Beim Menschen ist Squalen bei den US-Soldaten des ersten Golfkriegs als Impfverstärker eingesetzt worden. 23-27% 
(also jeder Vierte) - auch solche, die zu Hause blieben - bekamen die Golfkriegskrankheit, mit chronischer Müdigkeit, Fibromyalgie (Muskelrheuma), neben Gedächtnis- und Konzentrationsproblemen, persistierenden Kopfschmerzen, Erschöpfung und ausgedehnten Schmerzen charakterisiert.
Die Krankheit kann auch chronische Verdauungsprobleme und Hautausschlag
einschließen. Die Erkrankung hat sich seit 1991, also seit 18 Jahren, nicht gebessert.
Bei 95 % der Geimpften mit Golfkriegssyndrom wurden Squalen-Antikörper gefunden, bei den Geimpften, aber nicht erkrankten bei 0 %.
Erst nach mehr als 10 Jahren wurden die Schäden vom US-Verteidigungsministerium anerkannt.
Wenn die Bundesregierung ihren Willen durchsetzt und 35 Millionen Menschen geimpft werden, ist damit zu rechnen, dass 8 - 9 Millionen Bundesbürger 
für die nächsten Jahrzehnte unter chronischer Müdigkeit und Fibromyalgie etc. leiden werden.
Geben Sie dieses Email an möglichst viele ihrer Bekannten weiter!
Juliane Sacher
Fachärztin für Allgemeinmedizin
Bergerstr. 17
560385 Frankfurt
T: 069 - 921 89 90
F: 069 - 921 89 990"

----------


## Willi Wacker

...gestern - eine Ladung Pandemrix® abgeholt
 ( im Gesundheitsamt der Stadt, da ging es recht fx )
heute - keine besonderen Vorkommnisse
noch nicht mal mehr im Oberarm spüre ich etwas
bei meiner Angetrauten - dito

----------


## schiene

> ...noch nicht mal mehr im Oberarm spüre ich etwas
> bei meiner Angetrauten - dito


das würde mir schon zu denken geben wenn ich in meinem Oberarm nix mehr spüren würde  ::

----------


## wein4tler

HeHeHe, Schiene - Hauptsache er spürt noch was im elften Finger!  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ha.........................................ha..  ................................................ha

----------


## Daniel Sun

HAb gestern auch ein Dröhnung bekommen, leichte schmerzen im Oberarm (ähnlich Muskelkater). Ansonsten geht es mir prächtig.

Dirket nach der Impfung wurde mir leicht schummrig, kann aber auch Einbildung gewesen sein. Hab dann noch ungefähr 10 Minuten im Gesundheitsamt verbracht und bin dann wieder nach Hause gefahren. Alles gut!

----------


## walter

Rumsfeld dankt euch, da er der größte Aktionär der Firma ist die das Patent für das "Gegenmittel" besitzt. 
Macht schon den nächsten Oberarm frei. Das Kuhfieber ist bereits in der Planung.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich hatte vor 20 Jahren oder so im Tail. mal eine GRippe 
oder Vireninfektion, weiss der Geier, hammerhart mit hohem Fieber 
gekotzt und gesch. völlig leer, blieb nix drin, eine ganze Woche, dachte ich krepiere
möcht ich nicht mehr erleben so wat...

...dann lieber einen Pickser und gut is
ob der Rumsfeld wat davon hat oder auch nich

und stell dir vor dein Kind liegt da mit Schweinegrippe im Bett
 es geht ihr dreckig und du sagst so heimlich zu dir 
gut das ich dem Rumsfeld die $$ nicht gegönnt habe   ::  

is vieleicht was dran an der PDF vom Kali
und wenn nich wat dann   :: 
jeder verdient mit irgendwas, irgendwie

wäre eh für eine vestaatlichung der Pharmakonzerne   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ja nu 
das Merkel und Co sich Imstoff ohne *Squalen* bestellt hat
gibt natürlich zu denken   ::  

*Squalen*

Squalen ist ein neuartiger Zusatzstoff, der von den Firmen Novartis und GlaxoSmithKline in deren beiden H1N1 Impfstoffen als Verstärkersubstanz eingesetzt wird. Squalen verstärkt die Immunantwort und reduziert gleichzeitig die Menge des viralen Antigens, welches für die Impfung benötigt wird. Damit können mehr Impfstoffe hergestellt werden. Novartis Name des Hilfsstoffes ist MF59, bei Glaxo wird es mit ASO3 bezeichnet.
Squalen und Tierversuche

Eine im Jahre 2000 publizierte Studie im American Journal of Pathology zeigte , dass eine einzige Injektion von Squalen in Ratten eine chronische Entzündung in deren Gelenken, auch genannt Rheumatoide Arthitis hervorrief.
Squalen bei Menschen

Squalen kommt auch im menschlichen Organismus(vor allem im Nervensystem und Gehirn) vor. Durch Injektion von Squalen in den Körper ist es möglich, dass es zu einer autoimmunologischen Reaktion kommt und das Immunsystem körpereigenes Squalen als "fremd" erkennt und zerstört. Es wird vermutet, dass das Golfskriegssyndrom (Gulf War Syndrome (GWS)) durch ein Anthrax Impfstoff hervorgerufen wurde, welcher Squalen (MF 59) enthielt. Bei 95 % der GWS Patienten findet man Antikörper gegen Squalen.

----------


## Greenhorn

Gab's da nicht auch den Hinweis, Frauen muessen nach der Spritze monatelang verhueten?! 
Ich erzaehle immer, in Deutschland lesen alle den Beipackzettel. Glaube ich stelle das ein.
*Hallo*, eine Frau die in den Monaten nach der Spritze schwanger wird, sollte sich eingehend beraten lassen!!!!!

----------

*Neuer Impfstoff gegen Schweinegrippe*
*Gefahr für Hunderttausende*

*In den nächsten Tagen liefert Novartis den Impfstoff Celtura aus. Für 250'000 Schweizer Tierhaar-Allergiker eine schlechte Nachricht.*

Wir sind das erste Land, das die Bevölkerung mit dem neuen Anti-Schweinegrippe-Mittel impft. Bei Celtura werden die benötigten Viren nicht auf Hühnereiern, sondern auf Hunde*nierenzellen gezüchtet. Das beschleunigt zwar die Herstellung, eine Impfung kann aber allergische Reaktionen auslösen.

Bei der Information für Ärzte sind deshalb entsprechende Warnhinweise für Tierhaar-Allergiker angebracht», sagt Joachim Gross, Sprecher der Zulassungsbehörde Swissmedic. Vor einer Impfung sollen Ärzte abklären, ob ihre Patienten unter dieser Al*lergie leiden. Patienten, die sich nicht sicher sind, müssten dann *einen Test machen.

Die Symptome einer allergischen Reaktion können ganz unterschiedlich ausfallen: Möglich sind Nies*attacken, Bindehautentzündung, Ekzeme oder sogar Asthma-Anfälle mit schwerer Atemnot. Der dem Impfstoff beigefügte Wirkverstärker verspricht zwar eine höhere Grippe-Immunität, erhöht aber das Allergierisiko.

Der Imfpstoffhersteller Novartis bezeichnet diese Gefahr als gering. Bei Tests eines verwandten Impfstoffs sei keine einzige al*lergische Reaktion aufgetreten. *Novartis teilt mit, dass sich alle Mitarbeiter gegen die Schweinegrippe haben impfen lassen – auch ihr oberster Chef Daniel Vasella. Allerdings noch mit dem alten Impfstoff Focetria.*

So weit, so gut: Über die Zulassungsbedingungen herrscht jedoch keine Einigkeit: Deutschland setzt Celtura bei Kindern ab sechs Monaten ein – die Schweiz erst bei Kindern ab drei Jahren. Im Nachbarland gilt: Ab 50 Jahren braucht es zwei Impfungen – bei uns bereits ab 40 Jahren.

Gefordert sind jetzt die Ärzte: Sie müssen Schwangeren, Kindern, *Allergikern und anderen Risikogruppen jeweils den richtigen Impfstoff verabreichen. 

Quelle: http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/gef...ausende-133409


Meine Meinung: 
Das ist Angstwirtschaft der Mächtigen.
Ich werde mich auf alle Fälle *nicht impfen* lassen.

----------

Bei mir ist die Impfung abgesagt.
Wird es in der Zukunft einen [strike:7pe24s3d]Contergan[/strike:7pe24s3d]Schweinegrippe-Skandal geben?

----------


## walter

> Bei mir ist die Impfung abgesagt.
> Wird es in der Zukunft einen [strike:3u7d04su]Contergan[/strike:3u7d04su]Schweinegrippe-Skandal geben?


Durchaus möglich.

----------


## Willi Wacker

Hannover.  In Niedersachsen sind mindestens vier Menschen mit Schweinegrippe lebensgefährlich erkrankt und liegen auf der Intensivstation. In der Medizinischen Hochschule Hannover wurden am Mittwoch drei Patienten künstlich beatmet. Nähere Angaben zu den Menschen machte die Klinik aus Rücksicht auf die Angehörigen nicht.

Bei allen drei Kranken handelt es sich nach Worten von Kliniksprecher Stefan Zorn aber um Patienten, die durch Vorerkrankungen besonders geschwächt sind. Im Kinderkrankenhaus auf der Bult in Hannover liegt ein 19-Jähriger Behinderter, der lebensgefährlich an der neuen Grippe erkrankt ist.

----------

Was ist mit den Todesopfern der alljährlich wiederkehrenden "normalen" Grippe?
Es sollen ja alleine in Deutschland jährlich 15.000 Todesopfer geben.
Dagegen ist doch die Zahl der Todesopfer der Schweinegrippe ein Jucken an der Nase.

----------


## Enrico

Und, das kommt dazu: Was ist mit der Vogelgrippe? Rinderwahn? Was kommt nächstes Jahr? Katzengrippe?

----------


## Greenhorn

> Und, das kommt dazu: Was ist mit der Vogelgrippe? Rinderwahn? Was kommt nächstes Jahr? Katzengrippe?


naechstes Jahr soll es echt schlimm kommen: (indische-)Elefanten-Grippe
Da werden aber auch die Spritzen groesser.  :cool:   ::

----------

Die Haustiergrippe wäre noch ein lohnender Zweig.............

----------


## schiene

> Die Haustiergrippe wäre noch ein lohnender Zweig.............


jetzt hätte ich aber von dir erwartet das du die "Isaangrippe" erwähnst   ::

----------

> jetzt hätte ich aber von dir erwartet das du die "Isaangrippe" erwähnst


Awa...so tief sitzt diese Neurose auch nicht.

 ::

----------


## walter

Die Isaangrippe wurde früher die "Schnellbockblaudachinfluenza" genannt. Aufgrund der Einwände der Grauen Panther wurde diese in ihre jetzige Bezeichnung umgeändert. Diese Krankheit ist vorerst nicht heilbar. Ein Gegenmittel existiert zur Zeit noch nicht. Infiziert werden in der Mehrzahl ältere Männer. Die Symtome reichen von Orientierungslosigkeit, krankhaft auftretendem Sexualtrieb, Verlust der Möglichkeit einer objektiven Wahrnehmung der eigenen Situation, Devotismus bis hin zur völligen Akzeptanz eines inakzeptablen, sozialen Umfeldes. 
Auffallend der Kompensationsdrang, der den Betroffenen dazu verleitet nicht erforderliche Häuser zu bauen oder auf Unwahrheiten basierende Geschichten viel Geld zu spenden.   
Es existieren Parallelen zum Wachkoma. 
Da der Betroffene sich zeitweilig seiner Situation bewusst wird, versucht er in Thaiforen oder bei Deutsch-Thai-Paaren die Anerkennung zu finden, die ihm im normalen Leben versagt wird. Der Geldeinsatz und die Aufgabe der eigenen persönlichkeit findet sich dem Samaritertum begründet. 

Wissenschaftler vom National Institute of Mental Health in Bethesda, Maryland haben dieses Phänomen untersucht. Sie entdeckten, dass ein Teil des Gehirns widersprüchliche Signale verschiedener Nervenzellen (Neuronen) ganz einfach miteinander verrechnet: Die Hirnregion, die die stärkeren Signale sendet, gewinnt.

Wir können nur hoffen.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## schiene

na endlich mal was wissenschaftl.seriöses zum Thema.Gut recherchiert  ::

----------

Global hat die Haustiergrippe einfach mehr Potential als ein paar verirrte Häuslebauer.
So gesehen keine Gefahr im Isaan............ ausser Tot im Klong.
 ::

----------


## walter

So meine Lieben.

Fakten, Fakten, Fakten  ::

----------


## Robert

> So meine Lieben.
> 
> Fakten, Fakten, Fakten


Und so auch noch Deutschland in Deutsch: Fakten, Fakten, Fakten  ::

----------

Schon 7 Tote nach Impfung

• Eine Frau (65) aus Weimar (Thüringen) erlitt nach der Impfung einen Herzinfarkt. Der Amtsarzt schloss einen Zusammenhang mit der Impfung aus, da die Frau mehrere Vorerkrankungen hatte. Eine Obduktion gab es nicht.

• Ein Mitarbeiter (46) von Bayer wurde tot auf der Toilette gefunden, einen Tag nach der Impfung. Die Obduktion ergab: plötzlicher Herztod.

• Berufsschullehrer Franz K. (55, 2 Kinder) aus Leinefelde (Thüringen) ließ sich nachmittags impfen. Sechs Stunden später starb er zu Hause. Todesursache: ein Herzinfarkt, der schon vor der Impfung begonnen hatte. Die Amtsärztin: „Ein Einfluss der Impfung auf den Tod des Mannes ist nicht abzuleiten.“

• Eine 92-Jährige starb drei Tage nach der Impfung.

• Eine 65-Jährige aus Wuppertal (NRW) starb zwei Tage nach der Impfung. Sie war Diabetikerin.

• Ein schwerkrankes Kleinkind. Der Junge (21 Monate) erlitt einen Lungeninfarkt, starb einen Tag nach der Impfung.

• Gestern wurde ein Mann (66) tot in seiner Wohnung in Mühlhausen (Thüringen) gefunden. Er litt unter Atemwegserkrankungen, hatte sich am Freitag impfen lassen.

----------


## walter

Fast alle in Thüringen. Hat jemand Enrico gesehen?   ::

----------

> Schon 7 Tote nach Impfung...


Je größer die Zahl der Geimpften, desto größer ist statistisch die Anzahl von Todesfällen, die zeitnah mit der Impfung stehen.
Was nicht zwingend bedeutet, dass die Impfung die Ursache ist. Kann natürlich dennoch sein, wenn vielleicht auch nur in einigen Fällen.
Man könnte auch den Besuch bei einem Friseur in Verbindung mit Impfungen betrachten und würde auch zeitnahe Todesfälle feststellen.

Das Problem ist, dass man niemandem in dieser Angelegenheit vertrauen kann, weder Regierungen, schon gar nicht der Pharmaindustrie, noch den Vertretern der Ärzteschaft und den sonstigen medizinischen Sachverständigen.

----------


## walter

Da haste Recht. 
Freunde von mir hatten die Schweinegrippe. Bei ihm liefs ganz sanft ab, bei ihr dauerte es eine Woche.

----------


## schiene

jeden Tag sterben Menschen nach irgendwelchen Impfungen.Dies muß aber nicht zwangsläufig mit der Impfung im Zusammenhang stehen.

----------

Hier ein Artikel zu *Squalen*, einem Bestandteil des Wirkverstärkers im Schweinegrippe-Impfstoff Pandemrix, sowie dem Warnschreiben der Frankfurter Fachärztin für Allgemeinmedizin Juliane Sacher (Post von Uwe #151):

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/medi ... 92,00.html

----------


## walter

Bei uns in Leipzig übertreiben sie es mit der Vorsicht.

----------


## wein4tler

Die Beiden sehen aber auch wie echte Leipziger aus.   ::

----------


## walter

War Sommer   ::

----------


## Mr Mo

...ja was denn nun mit der Schweinegrippe? Zu erst wird Panik geschoben das wir bald 
alle dahinsiechen werden wenn wir uns nicht impfen lassen und nu hört man gar nichts mehr?

----------

Zitat:
"Die Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) gerät wegen ihres Umgangs mit der Schweinegrippe zunehmend in die Kritik. Im Europarat warfen Experten und Abgeordnete der Organisation am Dienstag vor, die Schweinegrippe voreilig zur Pandemie erklärt zu haben. Der Berater für Grippe-Pandemien der WHO, Keiji Fukuda, wies die Kritik zurück....."

http://www.stern.de/gesundheit/schweine ... 38628.html

----------


## schiene

> Zitat:
> "Die Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) gerät wegen ihres Umgangs mit der Schweinegrippe zunehmend in die Kritik. Im Europarat warfen Experten und Abgeordnete der Organisation am Dienstag vor, die Schweinegrippe voreilig zur Pandemie erklärt zu haben. Der Berater für Grippe-Pandemien der WHO, Keiji Fukuda, wies die Kritik zurück....."
> 
> http://www.stern.de/gesundheit/schweine ... 38628.html



diese Einsicht kommt aber reichlich spät!!!!!!

----------

Zitat:
"Der Kampf gegen die Schweinegrippe hat kritische Nebenwirkungen: Weil Pharmafirmen sich auf die Herstellung von Vakzinen gegen die Pandemie konzentrieren, sind in Deutschland sieben wichtige Kinderimpfstoffe nicht mehr lieferbar.

Frankfurt - Die Produktion des Schweinegrippe-Impfstoffes zeigt ungeahnte Nebenwirkungen. Seit Mitte Januar sind in Deutschland insgesamt sieben Kinderimpfstoffe nicht mehr lieferbar, weil die Kapazitäten der Hersteller durch die Produktion des Pandemie-Impfstoffes ausgelastet sind, berichtet die "Frankfurter Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung" ("FAS").

"Am meisten Sorgen macht uns der Engpass bei dem einzigen verfügbaren Sechsfach-Impfstoff", sagte ein Mitglied der Ständigen Impfkommission des Bundes, die Münchner Kinder- und Jugendärztin Ursel Lindlbauer, dem Blatt. Diesen bräuchten Säuglinge im ersten Lebensjahr dringend für die Grundimmunisierung gegen die wichtigsten Kinderkrankheiten..."

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/medi ... 01,00.html

----------


## isaanfan

An diesem Zustand sind meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach mehrere Gruppen nicht schuldlos. U.a. auch die der Hysteriker oder Voyeure, die sich offensichtlich gern auf immer neue Horrormeldungen und-zahlen stürzten und weiterverbreiteten.
Und wenn ich mir dieses Thema hier von Anfang an durchlese, komme ich nicht umhin festzustellen, daß es sowas auch hier im Siam-Online gibt. Leider!

isaanfan

----------

> ...daß es sowas auch hier im Siam-Online gibt...


Zum Beispiel?

----------


## isaanfan

> Zum Beispiel?


Lies selbst!

----------

> An diesem Zustand sind meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach mehrere Gruppen nicht schuldlos. U.a. auch die der Hysteriker oder Voyeure, die sich offensichtlich gern auf immer neue Horrormeldungen und-zahlen stürzten und weiterverbreiteten.
> Und wenn ich mir dieses Thema hier von Anfang an durchlese, komme ich nicht umhin festzustellen, daß es sowas auch hier im Siam-Online gibt. Leider!
> 
> isaanfan


Für Isaanfan:

http://www.siamonline.de/forum/viewt...t=2442&start=0

 ::

----------


## isaanfan

@Phommel: Danke!

----------


## Enrico

"nur" 245 Tote bis jetzt, die meisten davon in Bangkok.

http://www.thaipage.ch/Nachrichten/aktuell.php

----------


## Greenhorn

Es gab weltweit 16.500 Tote . Alleine in D gibt es noch 30 Millionen ungenutzte Impfdosen (Wert >500 Mio Euro).
Wenn die "Kleinen" Steuerhinterziehung begehen, werden sie bestraft.
Wenn nach Steuerverschwendung die "Grossen" wenigstens eine Erklaerung abgeben muessten, waeren wir einen erheblichen Schritt weiter.  ::  
 ::

----------


## pit

Ja, aber hab doch Nachsicht. Die haben ja versucht, die übrig gebliebenen Ampullen in andere Länder zu verkaufen, die sie auch nicht brauchen! Nun ist der Impfstoff möglicherweise auch abgelaufen (Verfalldatum) und jetzt können die Ministeriumsmitglieder sich das gegenseitig spritzen!

 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> ........ Die haben ja versucht, die übrig gebliebenen Ampullen in andere Länder zu verkaufen, die sie auch nicht brauchen! .........


Wie ist das zu verstehen?  ::  
Hessen verkauft an Sachsen
Brandenburg an Bayern
Saarland an Thueringen
.......Frei nach dem Motto, die Laender, die nur 2 Mio zu viel haben, kaufen noch 3 Mio, damit sie auch 5 Mio zu viel haben, ...     ::   ::  
Denke die Suppe kommt in den naechsten Grippe-Cocktail rein. Bei der naechsten Anpassung der Krankenkassenbeitraege wird etwas mehr aufgerundet und dann passt schon alles wieder.  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Aktuell wird die Spritze kostenlos in staatlichen Krankenhaeusern verabreicht. In privaten Kliniken nimmt man 600 Bath.

----------


## Enrico

Wurde an sich auch nie wieder was gehört, außer das das meiste Impfmittel dann vor nicht all zu langer Zeit teuer verbrannt wurde.

----------

